# Cracked HED Ardennes



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let just say that this wheel has almost 8k miles on it since it was purchased in November of 2009. This wheel has never been out of true and had been a great wheel. I am just bummed that it happened. Out of warranty, HED wants $380.00 to replace the rim and replace it. That is pretty much the cost of a new wheel.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

How is it less than a year old and out of warranty? I'd pitch a b*tch if it was me...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My bad it was November of 2008. typo on my part so sorry.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> How is it less than a year old and out of warranty? I'd pitch a b*tch if it was me...


+1 I'd surely make a stink if that happened to me. That's definitely a faulty rim, and terrible customer service from HED.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds just like my Williams 19's. You only find out after the fact that 8000 miles is about all you can expect. With all the hype on their websites about how wonderful their wheels are I think they need to give prospective owners an accurate idea of the life expectancy of their products.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Wheel manufacturers have to do what they can to make rims lightweight and also strong. The outcome is rims that will eventually crack since people do not want heavy rims. Some rims are better than others when it comes to cracking around the spoke holes.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard other reports of cracked Hed rims... hopefully it is something they've fixed on more recent extrusions.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

budmol3 said:


> Sounds just like my Williams 19's. You only find out after the fact that 8000 miles is about all you can expect. With all the hype on their websites about how wonderful their wheels are I think they need to give prospective owners an accurate idea of the life expectancy of their products.


Those Williams 19 rims are just Kinlin rims. Get a new one from IRD and just lace the hub into it. 
Lightweight parts have a finite life. You cannot except a light rim, with a low spoke count, to last 5 years. I have a set of Kinlin 19 rims that are going strong 2.5 years later. The difference? They're built 32h/3x....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

These are HED Ardennes Stallion built wheels. They are built with extra spokes for a heavier person. I think that I am in agreement budmol3 that maybe there should be more of a guide on the life expectancy of the wheels. *k miles really isn't that much when you think about it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You can buy HED C2 aftermarket, so it might be something your lbs can take care of.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay so I just dropped the wheel off at the LBS. I have bought 3 sets of HED wheels from the in the passed 2 years. The Ardennes, Jet 6's and Kermesse for my wife's bike. They have said they will do whatever they can to at least get a discount on the the standard $380 charge. I will post here when I here more from HED. There answer will determine what my next step is. For now I am on my backup wheels(DT Swiss R1.1 with 240s hubs).


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

UPDATE:

Word from LBS is HED is considering warranty on the wheel. This is better than an outright NO deal. Will update when I hear more.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rward325 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Word from LBS is HED is considering warranty on the wheel. This is better than an outright NO deal. Will update when I hear more.


If they don't warranty the wheel, you may want to replace the rim with a Mavic, Aeroheard or Kinlin. May have to replace spokes as well, but it will be a much cheaper solution.

Good luck,


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

How much do you weigh, and were those the Scandium or standard aluminum rims? I was considering buying one for a front wheel, but they're really much too expensive for an aluminum rim, anyway. 

I can't believe that they'd charge you more than the retail price of a rim, to replace it. I'm guessing that they're marked up 400% of their cost, and there's really nothing special about their construction. I think I'll stick with $55 Velocity A23s, which are cheaper than the tires I run on them (Hutchinson Tubeless).


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I weigh in at 220 lbs. These wheels were built to the "Stallion" build for my weight, These are the Ardennes so the rims are Scandium. Are the wheels worth the money, hell yes they are. There is a huge difference in how the wheels ride and handle to any other wheel I have ridden. 

I am currently running on my back-up/trainer wheels that are by no means cheap wheels. They are DT Swiss R1.1 Rims mounted to 240s hubs via competition spokes and wiegh about the same as the Ardennes. The Ardennes just make me feel more in control when turning and descending and with Conti Attack/Force tires on them they are amazing. Just not real excited about having to pay that much to repair them.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

You may still be too heavy for good durability with that low weight and spoke count. As far as worth the money, that's debatable if you're going to have to pay $300+ every several thousand miles to have a rim replaced. I'll be interested to hear if they take care of you. There's really nothing super special about that wheel build, any custom builder could improve on that for your needs.

Personally, I'd recommend something like CK R45 hubs, laced 24 or 28 front and 32 rear to Velocity A23s for you. Much less money, nicer hubs, cheap rims of the same width and close to the same weight. Especially at 200+ lb, the lighter aluminum rims should be considered a consumable item.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Their Web site indicates a two year warranty. Perhaps it has changed since 2008. 

http://www.hedcycling.com/hed_warranty_information.asp

I recently discovered cracking in my 28 hole Kermesse rear rim. One-year purchase anniversary is Oct. 16, so didn't discuss warranty length. In any event they'll replace the rim. 

Mine cracked further toward the braking surface at several locations, about where the bottom of the Kermesse sticker is located. I suppose it's even possible for some cracks to form beneath the sticker. If I had not debadged the wheels recently it might have taken me a bit longer to notice the cracks, although a clicking sound did indicate something was up. I could just never tell if it was from drivetrain or what. And clicking could never be heard over the buzz of the hub when coasting; only when pedaling.

I should add that I'm 180 and wheels have 4K miles.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't take the stickers off, that's what holds them together!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

rruff said:


> I've heard other reports of cracked Hed rims... hopefully it is something they've fixed on more recent extrusions.


I wonder how long a die lasts. It seems unlikely that the extrusion would change unless they made a new die, not cheap. I suppose they could change the heat treatment or anodization process, if those were found to be sub-optimal.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Interesting recommendation about CK hubs and A23. Someone recommended the same to me on a ride this evening. Maybe you are one in the same. 

You might be right about the stickers. That's probably the sharpest observation I've read on these forums in a long time. Podium! And the rims really did degrade quickly after the stickers came off.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*same here.....*

I bought my HED Ardennes new in August 2009. I weigh 160 pounds and put about 3000 miles on them. I noticed a “pinging” sound coming from the back of the bike but couldn’t figure out where the sound was coming from. I’ve never broken a spoke on any wheel ever. I checked the spokes and the cassette and everything was fine. I only discovered that my rim was cracked after a routine wash of my bike. The rim had 5 cracks that ran parallel to the rim itself. All 5 cracks are near a spoke but not right under it, just very near it. All the cracks are under drive side spokes.

I took my wheel to my LBS and they sent it to HED. In the mean time, my LBS lent me a wheel so I could ride my bike. HED replaced my rim under warranty and I got my wheel back in just over a weeks time. I’m happy with the way things were handled all the way around. 

The only issue I have is really not big deal….my front Ardennes sticker no longer matches the one on the rear wheel. I can live with that.

I love these wheels BTW.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I jsut got word last night that the wheel will be covered under warranty. It is at HED now and I am patiently waiting for its return. Fortunately I have a back upset of wheels so I am okay on that front. As for the decals my LBS has said you can request the old decals from HED and they will usually send them.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked up my wheel today and am quite pleased. New rim has new decals unfortunately so now I have mismatched pair but all I had to pay for was shipping to HED. Overall a good experience with them and I am happy with how the LBS and HED responded to this warranty issue.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

That is good news. Things are going to go wrong with any product, and the key is how the company deals with the problem.

Jeff


----------



## Haku (May 3, 2010)

I had some 2010 HED Kermesse Clinchers, they are sh_t. Had to send them back 3 times for warrenty work. Finally just got my money back, not sure what happened to HED but the s_ck b_lls.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Haku said:


> I had some 2010 HED Kermesse Clinchers, they are sh_t. Had to send them back 3 times for warrenty work. Finally just got my money back, not sure what happened to HED but the s_ck b_lls.


My wife has been riding hers for over 2 years now. She has over 6000 miles on them and they have never seen the inside of the shop since they were put on. I have several other friends riding these as well that have has no problems. They warrantied my Ardennes and did quickly so I can't really say anything bad about HED. You must of got a set of Friday wheels.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what is tension on front wheel? maybe too high?


----------



## peddlerdlx (Aug 24, 2011)

rward325 said:


> Just picked up my wheel today and am quite pleased. New rim has new decals unfortunately so now I have mismatched pair but all I had to pay for was shipping to HED. Overall a good experience with them and I am happy with how the LBS and HED responded to this warranty issue.


I had same prroblem w/ my 30 month old Bastogne wheel
2 spokes pulling out
Took back to shop (Helen's) to request warranty replacement
I'll let you know....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

peddlerdlx said:


> I had same prroblem w/ my 30 month old Bastogne wheel
> 2 spokes pulling out
> Took back to shop (Helen's) to request warranty replacement
> I'll let you know....


I was told this is a common problem with Scandium rim. My wife has Kermesse (Aluminum Rim) and no problem after 2 years! My next set may weigh a little more but at least I will no this won't be a problem.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

rward325 said:


> Just picked up my wheel today and am quite pleased. New rim has new decals unfortunately so now I have mismatched pair but all I had to pay for was shipping to HED. Overall a good experience with them and I am happy with how the LBS and HED responded to this warranty issue.


You went thru exactly what I did with my 2007 Hed Bastonge wheels. I'm 180 and after only 1 season on them I saw 5 of those cracks around the back rim. A LBS I know was nice enough to send them to Hed, got the wheel back (for free) with a new rim and nipples, but different decal too. Lame. 

I still can't ride it, after only a few rides the rear wheel pings. I took it to a local wheel guy and he retensioned the spokes (said they were lax) and reseated the front wheel bearings. I put them for sale locally, not worth the hassle and I've lost confidence in these wheels.

I have Campy Eurus now and they are amazing, 2 seasons of solid riding and not one issue, and stiff and strong under load, climbing, sprinting, etc. Well worth the pennies.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

framesti said:


> what was tension on front wheel?


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

"Light, cheap, durable: Pick two", as the wise saying goes. 

You got light. You didn't get durable. Now we can argue about whether a thousand bucks was cheap or not and conclude you got either a fair deal or stiffed.


----------

